
How Digg uses LAMP to scale downward - Readmore
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9017778&source=rss_news50
======
Readmore
I also just realized that we might need a new acronym for Ruby. LAMR doesn't
sound good

~~~
gyro_robo
Even worse than the Erlang stack.

~~~
Prrometheus
Lamer, one could say.

------
AF
So basically Digg does what everyone else does?

I've always wondered if Digg was written using Python or another language
instead of PHP, if they could squeeze better performance out of it.

